# I'm so excited, and I just can't hide it...



## SeamusMcFlurry (Jul 9, 2008)

We have the new WBC equipment sponsors! And I was sad enough to wait around for them lol. So, let me tell you a story...

I got a message from the WBC group on Facebook (anyone who hasn't joined it really should) saying that the WBC '09-'11 sponsors were going to be announced at 2pm London time. So, I waited around for twenty minutes, waiting for the video link to appear. Lo and behold, at 2pm it did, and Nick Cho helpfully told me everything I could ever want to know about our new sponsors.

But who are these new sponsors, I hear you cry. Why, they're Mahlkonig and Nuova Simmonelli of course!

Yes, the K30 (Vario and Twin) and the Aurelia are the new weapons of choice for baristi too poor or lazy to take their own kit (myself included)

So, what do people think? Good machines? Or were the K10 and the GB/5 better? Lets have some controversy!


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Thanks for the scoop Seamus!

I'll be trying to get time on both to see how they compare to the previous kit


----------



## SeamusMcFlurry (Jul 9, 2008)

I got to try the Mahlkonig in Copenhagen, and it's a great grinder. Really clean dosing. And it's an automatic, so you don't have to worry about excess grinds in the dosing chamber, cos it doesn't have a dosing chamber lol. As for the Nuova, the deli I frequent (best coffee in Newcastle, apart from Coolaboola) has a two group Aurelia, and we're doing a barista night there so I'll get a couple of chances to have a go. Looking forward to it









But yes, you'll have to post reviews lol.


----------



## chrisweaver_barista (Jun 14, 2008)

I'm sorry, I really hate rubbing things in.... but I managed to have a quick go on the Aurelia at Copenhagen. I met the Nuova guys at the hotel and saw them at their stand the next day. It's an awesome machine, sounded good, but looked a little bit too much like a train station machine to me, but I guess that'll change when they sponsor the guys in Atlanta!


----------



## SeamusMcFlurry (Jul 9, 2008)

Train station machine you say? Awesome, I'll get the boss to invest in one


----------



## James Hoffmann (Jul 24, 2008)

I am waiting for WBC board permission to post about the testing, and how the machines were tested (apart from temperature protocol) as well as my thoughts on the machines.


----------



## SeamusMcFlurry (Jul 9, 2008)

Sounds awesome. That'd be a great read. Can't wait to get my hands on the Aurelia though. Always thought it looked like a cool machine lol.


----------



## James Hoffmann (Jul 24, 2008)

There are a lot of good things about the Aurelia - however if you are used to LMs or similar then you need to change your flush routine quite a lot.

LM's need a flush to come up to working temp - especially Linea AVs. With the Simonelli you need a very short cleaning flush. If you flush for too long then you see a dramatic increase in temperature for the following shot. This assumes you flush before loading (which you would do with an LM). However, because of the pre-infusion chamber on an Aurelia you are best of flushing as soon as you unlock the pf as it tends to drip quite a bit - which isn't so good for the shot you are loading in!

They have clearly spent a lot of time and money on the ergonomics of the machine - I am not really a huge fan of buttons, but they are the best, most responsive buttons I have used on a coffee machine. The science of how the HX works is also pretty incredible. Not as boiler temp dependent as most HX machines (i.e. if you drop your brew temp you see a drop in steam pressure), but the need to change and adjust valves to get around this is a bit of a pain. It is worth noting that the machines I have seen in the UK have not yet had their valves set up to produce WBC style results. Perhaps that will change now?

Simonelli are clearly a passionate and excited company who want to see the WBC grow in size in stature and they are a great partner for the WBC in that respect.


----------



## chrisweaver_barista (Jun 14, 2008)

My main concern unfortunately is purely aesthetically, I don't think it looks as professional as the La Marzoccos, but that may very well be down to the fact we are used to La Marzocco's being so professional. I look forward to getting my hand on them a bit more as they start to get popular!!

Is it the K30 that Mahlkoenig will be putting forwards james, or the K60?


----------



## SeamusMcFlurry (Jul 9, 2008)

It's the K30 Vario and the K30 Twin.


----------

